# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Speed Video Splitter 4.3.32! Cắt video nhiều định dạng!

## hoabaybay

bạn tìm được một file video nhưng dung lượng lại quá lớn nên không thể chép để đem về nhà bằng thẻ usb có dung lượng khiêm tốn của mình? cắt file video này ra thành nhiều phần nhỏ bằng các công cụ cắt file, sau đó chép về từng chuyến dường như là giải pháp duy nhất?

*nhược điểm* của giải pháp cắt file thông thường là khi chưa tập hợp đủ các “khúc” thành phần để ráp lại với nhau, thì file video vẫn không hoạt động được! các “khúc” file riêng lẻ vô dụng nếu chưa được gắn lại với nhau!

*may mắn* thay công cụ mang tên “speed video splitter” đã đưa ra một giải pháp tuyệt vời khi nó có khả năng cắt file video ra thành nhiều phần nhỏ phù hợp với mọi nhu cầu chuyển tải, và các khúc cắt vẫn có khả năng hoạt động như một file video độc lập.

ngoài *khả năng* cắt một file video lớn thành nhiều file video nhỏ hơn, speed video splitter cũng hỗ trợ luôn khả năng chuyển đổi qua lại nhiều định dạng file video ngay trong quá trình cắt. speed video splitter hỗ trợ hầu hết mọi định dạng file video phổ biến hiện nay như mpg, mpeg, avi, wmv, asf… đặc biệt là 2 định dạng phim đĩa vcd, dvd là dat và vob.

các bạn down về giải nén ra và cài đặt bình thường. sau đó vào mục register điền name và serial vào. *có file serial đi kèm theo*. đây là link down nha:


*http://www.ziddu.com/download/117583....3.32.rar.html*

các bạn cho ý kiến nha

----------

